# Replace a Walbro Carburetor WT-112-1 with a WT-45A on a FS86 Trimmer?



## John Lyngdal (Jun 3, 2017)

The Walbro Carburetor WT-112-1 on my old FS-86 trimmer is dying a slow death and can't figure out the issue. I'm looking for a good Plan B and it seems that a replacement Walbro Carburetor WT-112-1 is much more expensive than a WT-45A and looking to find out if the 45A would be a drop-in replacement for the WT-112-1.

Thanks!

John


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes, the WT45A is a drop in replacement. The carb should be availible, I`ve seen it on ebay and some other places, but it`s not cheap.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for the information.


----------

